# Stock saddle any good?



## cannons231 (Dec 13, 2007)

Is it worth it to try and break in a stock saddle or should I look to replace it? Many of the posts I have read about saddles mention personal preferance so it's a difficult topic to make a decision on. I don't have many miles in the stock saddle but the ride isn't bothering me too much. It's the couple of days after that are painful! 

I know alot of that also has to do with just being a newbie and not being used to riding. Most people I talk to replace the saddle when they buy a new bike. Just wanted to see if I was wasting my time attempting to go forward with the stock saddle.

In case it matters, it's a Specialized Allez with a Rival 143 saddle. Any advice would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

If it feels fine while riding, but stuff hurts later, I'd chalk it up to "newbie @ss". It takes time for the muscles around your sit bones to get used to supporting your body weight. OTOH, if it's unbearable while riding or stuff is going numb, you may want to think about a different saddle. 

IMO, give it a couple of weeks before you decide to ditch it.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

cannons231 said:


> Is it worth it to try and break in a stock saddle or should I look to replace it? Many of the posts I have read about saddles mention personal preferance so it's a difficult topic to make a decision on. * I don't have many miles in the stock saddle but the ride isn't bothering me too much*. It's the couple of days after that are painful!
> 
> *I know alot of that also has to do with just being a newbie and not being used to riding.* Most people I talk to replace the saddle when they buy a new bike. Just wanted to see if I was wasting my time attempting to go forward with the stock saddle.
> 
> In case it matters, it's a Specialized Allez with a Rival 143 saddle. Any advice would be appreciated! Thanks!


IMO some key statements above. As Becky mentioned, if there's no numbness, give it awhile, but I'd define 'awhile' more in terms of saddle time than by the calendar. Indications are you need to build some time on the bike.

Saddles are very personal items, but FWIW Specialized brand has a pretty good rep. If the soreness continues I suggest visiting a Spec dealer that can measure your sit bones. That saddle comes in different widths to accomodate different anatomies, so it might be the right saddle, but wrong size. But again, IMO it's too early to tell.


----------



## Ibashii (Oct 23, 2002)

Yeah, I'd wait awhile before giving up on it. For my first few bikes I bought the hype and ditched the stock saddle right away (they DO tend to be low-end, but read on), but with the last one I decided to give it a shot and I'm still on it, 5000 miles or so later.

The thing is, it's so personal that it's much more a question of size/shape and positioning than of quality. Sure, if I found a Fizik with the exact same dimensions as my current stock saddle it might be more comfy, but a 200-dollar saddle with a different shape would be awful, and right now my 'crappy' stock saddle doesn't get the least bit sore until about 5 hours and never causes any real problems, so why change? I just fear it will wear out too fast and be hard to replace, since I've never seen it on the market.

Also, sometimes the tiniest little adjustment of fore-aft or tilt (I assume someone has told you to start with the saddle comletely level??) can make all the difference.

I've heard of a gizmo that some LBSs have that measures your sit-bones by having you sit on an impressionable saddle, by which you can steer yourself towards a saddle that is more or less correct for your geometry, but I've never tried it.


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

cannons231 said:


> Most people I talk to replace the saddle when they buy a new bike. Just wanted to see if I was wasting my time attempting to go forward with the stock saddle.
> 
> In case it matters, it's a Specialized Allez with a Rival 143 saddle. Any advice would be appreciated! Thanks!


Its probably because the people you talk to have lots of experience on that particular saddle, and when they get a new bike, the want the saddle they know fits them.

A lot of times the stock saddles are cheaper (ie heavier) versions of really good saddles. So give it a try a little longer. Even very high end saddles are butt specific, so upgrading doesn't necessarily mean a better fitting saddle.

Just make sure your seat is not too high.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Breaking in*



cannons231 said:


> Is it worth it to try and break in a stock saddle or should I look to replace it?


Any modern saddle, except a leather Brooks, will not break in. The thing is made of plastic and foam, and neither will change shape or consistency until it starts to break down. Your butt will toughen up, and your butt will adapt, but the saddle does not "break in."


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

Saddles are very personal items IMO, and belive other feel the same way. I would wait and ride a little more before changing.

I rode about a year with my stock SCOTT PRO saddle (see below) in various rides (40miles, 65miles and 100 miles etc.) all throughout last year. It was ok but wanted something alittle more suiting.

View attachment 195778



I finally changed it out this winter for a Selle San Marco and have a few ride already on it. IMO it's a better fit for my sit bones looking forward to my spring/summer rides this year with the new fit..

View attachment 195779

View attachment 195780


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

When you 1st start riding either for the 1st time or after a winter lay off, there's always a little "getting to know you" period. If it were me I'd give it some time. Depending on how much & how long you ride, wait about a month. If it still hurts badly then consider another saddle. If you do decide on a different saddle, It probably won't do you much good to ask which one. Saddles are like shoes. What I like a lot you might hate. 

Saddles vary in weight (the least important factor), width and length. Some have cut outs, some not. Aside from that there are 2 basic differences; saddles that are flat and those that are concave. Flat saddles are usually favored by riders who move around on their bikes, sliding forward & back depending on effort. Concave saddles are generally favored by riders who sit in one spot. The shape of your perineum, width of the Ischial tuberosities (sit bones) and your posture are just a few of the things that will effect your choice. Hopefully you can see why saddles are such an individual preference.

Give it awhile, then see how you feel. Make sure you're riding with proper cycling clothing. It doesn't have to be expensive, but it should have a lightly padded chamois. IMO / IME it's always a good idea to apply some Vaseline, Noxema, or other lube to your nether regions. It helps preventing chafing. Good luck.


----------



## sgtgeo (May 9, 2009)

I bought a Specialized Stumpjumper FSR elite last year that came with a Rival Saddle. For me it's on of the most comfortable I've used. I bought a lighter version of it for my Allez


----------

